# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  بخش کد اسنیپت های VB.NET

## Netsky

سلام .
این تاپیک محل قرار دادن کد اسنیپت های شماست . برای این که در این تاپیک مشکلی به وجود نیاید به موارد زیر توجه کنید :
1- در این تاپیک فقط کد اسنیپت های خود را قرار دهید و از قرار دادن سورس کد و موارد مشابه خودداری کنید . البته قرار دادن ابزارهایی در رابطه با کد اسنیپت ها مشکل ندارد . 
2- این تاپیک محل بحث با یکدیگر نیست و از مشاجره لفظی خودداری کنید . 
3- هر اسنیپتی که توسط شما ارائه می شود ، باید در متن آن قید شود که مربوط به کدام نسخه از ویژوال استدیو ( 2003 – 2005 – 2008 ) است و در ضمن کلمه کلیدی ( Shortcut ) آن نیز باید معرفی شود .
4- از قرار دادن جملاتی که باعث دلسردی کاربران شود جدا خودداری کنید .( طبق قوانین سایت ) 
5- در صورت وجود مشکل در یک اسنیپت و یا درخواست توضیح فرد ارائه دهنده را با پیام خصوصی در جریان بگذارید .
توضیح : برای استفاده از کد اسنیپت ها ، ابتدا اسلاید آموزشی را ببینید و بعد از اینکه کد اسنیپت را به محیط برنامه نویسی وارد کردید کلمه کلیدی آن را که در هرپست مشخص است در محیط کد نویسی تایپ کرده و سپس کلید TAB را بفشارید . 
در پایان از تمامی کسانی که در فعال بودن این تاپیک کمک می کنند نهایت تشکر را دارم .

----------


## Netsky

آموزش تصویری وارد کردن کد اسنیپت در برنامه . 
فایل زیر یک اسلاید آموزشی است که بوسیله آن می توانید از نحوه وارد کردن یک کد اسنیپت به محیط برنامه نویسی آگاه شوید . 
فایل دوم هم آموزش اینه که چه طوری کد اسنیپت رو در برنامه تعریف کنیم .

----------


## Netsky

سلام . اولین اسنیپت که خودم ارائه میدم اسنیپتی در مورد ساخت یک دکمه ( Button ) به صورت ران تایم هستش . 
کلمه کلیدی : BTNRT
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این اسنیپت می تونه یه تکست باکس رو به صورت ران تایم بسازه . 
کلمه کلیدی : TXTRT
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این اسنیپت هم برای فهمیدن وضعیت کلید Caps Lock هستش . ( روشن یا خاموش بودن ) 
کلمه کلیدی : CLS
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این یکی هم برای فهمیدن وضعیت کلید Num Lock هستش . ( روشن یا خاموش بودن )
کلمه کلیدی : NLS
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این اسنیپت برای فهمیدن وضعیت کلید Scroll Lock هستش . ( روشن یا خاموش بودن )
کلمه کلیدی : SLS
ورژن : 2005
download
ببخشید اگه نحوه نوشتن من تکراری هستش .

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت شیشه ای کردن فرم . 
کلمه کلیدی :GLSFRM 
ورژن : 2005
download
توضیح : مقدار عددی برای شفافیت فرم باید کمتر از عدد 1 باشه .

----------


## Netsky

سلام . اینم آموزش نوشتن کد اسنیپت 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=130290&page=2
با تشکر از کاربر عزیزsepehr.net

----------


## Netsky

سلام . 
اسنیپت مخفی کردن دکمه بستن برنامه ( Close Button ) ( همون دکمه X ) .
کلمه کلیدی : HCB
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت پیدا کردن نام ویندوز . این اسنیپت نام ویندوز شما رو بر میگردونه . مثلا server 2003- xp – vista و...
کلمه کلیدی : NOWIN
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این اسنیپت هم میتونه فرم شما رو روی همه فرم ها نگه داره . ( حالت ON TOP ) 
توضیح : برای نمونه سه دکمه Alt + Ctrl + Del رو فشار بدید و یه پنجره دیگه مثل My computer رو هم باز کنید . می بینید که تسک منیجر زیر پنجره My computer نمیره . 
کلمه کلیدی : TopForm
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این یکی خیلی جالبه . وقتی این کد اسنیپت رو در Form Load خودتون قرار بدید و برنامه رو اجرا کنید صدای شروع ویندوز در اول برنامتون پخش میشه . 
کلمه کلیدی : SFL
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

اینم اسنیپت ساختن فایل متنی و نوشتن در اون بدون نیاز به کد نویسی زیاد . 
کلمه کلیدی : WT
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

سلام . 
یه کد اسنیپت دیگه آماده کردم . این کد اسنیپت کارش اینه که وضوح صفحه نمایشگر شما رو بهتون نشون میده . 
کلمه کلیدی : Rsl
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این هم یه کد اسنیپت که برای شما یه کمبو باکس رو به صورت ران تایم میسازه . 
کلمه کلیدی : ComboRT
ورژن :  2005
download

----------


## Netsky

یه کد اسنیپت دیگه . کارش هم اینه که یه چک باکس رو به صورت ران تایم میساره . 
کلمه کلیدی : ChBoxRT
ورژن :  2005
download

----------


## Netsky

این کد اسنیپت یه لیبل ران تایم میسازه . 
کلمه کلیدی : LabelRT
ورژن :  2005
download

----------


## Netsky

کد اسنیپت زیر کلیدهایی که کاربر میزنه رو بر میگردونه .
کلمه کلیدی : NK
ورژن : 2005
توضیح : این کد اسنیپت باید در رویداد key Down فرم وارد شود . 
download

----------


## Netsky

سلام . یکی از دوستان توضیحی در مورد کد اسنیپت ها خواسته بودن .
به روی چشم . 
ببینید دوستان عزیز ، کد اسنیپت ها قطعه کد هایی هستند که ساختار XML دارند . این قطعه کدها خیلی به برنامه نویس ها کمک می کنند تا کدهایی رو که روزانه زیاد مورد استفاده شون قرار میگیره به راحتی وارد برنامه خودشون بکنن . در مورد وارد کردن به محیط برنامه نویسی و تعریف کردن اونها در محیط کد نویسی دوتا اسلاید همون اول تاپیک گذاشتم که خیلی واضح بهتون همه چیز رو میگه . 
اگه بازم مشکلی هست من دربست در اختیارتون هستم . 
البته به خاطر اینکه قوانین تاپیک رعایت بشه اگه سوالی هست به صورت پیغام خصوصی برام بفرستید . 
دوستدار تک تک شما دوستان عزیز .........

----------


## Netsky

سلام . بابا ایولا به شما ... دستخوش ........
هیچ کس همکاری که نمی کنه . مگه ساختن یه کد اسنیپت چه قدر سخته که همکاری نمی کنید . 
بیخیال ....
یه کد اسنیپت دیگه آماده کردم که امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره . 
این کد میتونه تشخیص بده فایلی مورد نظر شما در آدرس مورد نظرتون وجود داره یا نه . 
کلمه کلیدی : FE
ورژن : 2005
download

----------


## Netsky

سلام .
بیاید بابا با این ابزار میتونید راحت کدهاتون رو به کد اسنیپت تبدیل کنید و در این تاپیک بزارید . 
راستی این اسنیپت ادیتور برای دات نت 2005 هستش . از همین سایت مایکرو سافت میتونید مال 2008 رو هم دانلود کنید . 
Download From MicroSoft Site

----------


## Afshin160

سلام ...
باشكر از دوست عزيزمون

اينم يه كد كه فايل مورد نظر شما را در مسير دلخواهتون كپي ميكنه ...
ID:sourceDir

Defaults To: "C:\SourceDirectory"

Shortcut: filCopyDir

ورژن :2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام دوستان . 
کد اسنیپت بعدی برای تشخیص روزهای هفته هستش . 
کد را در Form Load قرار بدهید . در آغاز برنامه یه پیغام میاد که روز هفته رو به فارسی براتون مینویسه . 
کلمه کلیدی : DW
ورژن : 2005

----------


## sepehr.net

سلام
این هم یک کد اسنیپت برای تغییر زبان بین US و FA 
 Shortcut هست Lng
امیدوارم مفید باشه

----------


## Netsky

سلام . این هم آموزش درست کردن کد اسنیپت با برنامه Snippet Editor . 
برنامه هم توی چند تا پست قبلی هستش .

----------


## Hossis

> این اسنیپت هم میتونه فرم شما رو روی همه فرم ها نگه داره . ( حالت ON TOP ) 
> توضیح : برای نمونه سه دکمه Alt + Ctrl + Del رو فشار بدید و یه پنجره دیگه مثل My computer رو هم باز کنید . می بینید که تسک منیجر زیر پنجره My computer نمیره . 
> کلمه کلیدی : TopForm
> ورژن : 2005
> download


اين که نياز به اسنيپت نداره فقط کافيه خاصيت TopMust فرم را برابر  True کني

----------


## Hossis

اين فايل فشرده حاوي چندين کد اسپينت هست از جمله ذخيره تغييرات در رجيستري، اطمينان ار وجود فايل، گشودن و خواندن فايل متني، تبديل ميلادي به شمسي ، جابجائي فرم و تغيير زبان به فارسي 
فايل ها مجدد تصحيح شدند
در ضمن مي تونيد ميانبر هر کدوم رو از نگاه به خود فايل بدست آورد.
همه اين ها مربوط به دات نت 2008 هست.
دريافت

----------


## Netsky

سلام . یه اسنیپت دیگه . این کد بررسی میکنه که  کاربر به اینترنت وصله یا نه . 
مطمئنم به دردتون میخوره . راستی پیغامش هم فارسیه .
کلمه کلیدی : NETSRV
ورژن : 2005

----------


## Netsky

سلام . دوستان عزیز . لطفا کلمه کلیدی و ورژن ویژوال استدیو رو در پست هاتون ذکر کنید . 
با تشکر از شما .

----------


## Netsky

سلام . یه کد اسنیپت دیگه آماده کردم که تقدیمتون میکنم . 
این اسنیپت یه پیغام قبل از صفحه Wellcome Screen  نشون میده . اگه کاربر این پیغام رو OK نکنه ویندوز ریست میشه . یه بار اسنیپت رو داخل برنامتون وارد کنید و برنامه رو اجرا کنید و کامپیوترتون رو ریست کنید . میبینید چی میشه . 
کلمه کلیدی :  MSGBWS
ورژن :  2005

----------


## Netsky

کد اسنیپت تشخیص ماه جاری . 
اینم یه کد اسنیپت که تشخیص میده الان چه ماهی هستش ( میلادی ) و به صورت یه پیغام فارسی بهتون میگه . 
کلمه کلیدی : MN
ورژن :  2005

----------


## Netsky

یه کد اسنیپت برای اینکه بفهمید یه فایل در چه زمانی و تاریخی ایجاد شده است . 
کلمه کلیدی : GCT
ورژن :  2005

----------


## Netsky

دوستان لطفا همکاری کنند . این تاپیک خوبیه . نگذارید از رونق بیفته .

----------


## shahrdar

DragDrop


کلمه کلیدی : Drap
ورژن : 2008 ,2005

----------


## shahrdar

يکی از دوستان کدی رو گذاشته بودن و نوشته بودن :

اسنیپت مخفی کردن دکمه بستن برنامه ( Close Button ) ( همون دکمه X ) ......



در صورتی که اين کد controlbox رو مخفی ميکنه يعنی Maximize , minimize , close button  رو مخفی ميکنه 

غير فعال کردن دکمه Close

کلمه کلیدی : DCB
ورژن : 2008 ,2005

----------


## shahrdar

بدست آوردن حجم فولدر


کلمه کلیدی : GFS
ورژن : 2008 ,2005

----------


## shahrdar

بازکردن فلدر + انتخاب فايل

کلمه کلیدی : SF
ورژن : 2008 ,2005

----------


## shahrdar

کپی کردن فايل با ديالوگ ويندوز

Copy With Windows
کلمه کلیدی : CWW
ورژن : 2008 ,2005

----------


## Netsky

سلام . اینم یه کد اسنیپت دیگه برای شما . 
این کد میتونه یه فایل رو برای شما از اینترنت دانلود کنه . 
کلمه کلیدی : DNL
ورژن :  2005

----------


## Netsky

این یه کد اسنیپت برای اونایی که میخان مختصات ماوس رو بدست بیارن . (مخصوصا برای کسایی که میخان نمودار رسم کنن ) .
کلمه کلیدی : LCM
ورژن :  2005
راستی داشت یادم میرفت . این کد رو داخل یه تایمر با اینتروال 1 قرار بدید .

----------


## Hossis

اين هم يک کد براي ارتباط با بانک اطلاعات
اول نياز به يک رفرنس داريد به نام Adodb
ميانبر =dbcon
نسخه=vb 2008
شايد روي 2005 هم کار کند

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت تشخیص نام پردازنده سیستم ( CPU ) .
کلمه کلیدی : CNTRPROC
ورژن :  2008 _ 2005

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت تشخیص مدل پردازنده  ( CPU ) .
کلمه کلیدی : CPUMDL
ورژن :  2008 _ 2005

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت باز کردن یه صفحه وب .
با این اسنیپت میتونید یه صفحه وب ( مثلا سایت گوگل ) رو باز کنید . 
کلمه کلیدی : OWP
ورژن :  208 _ 2005

----------


## Netsky

سلام . دستتون درد نکنه با این همکاری های باحالتون !!!!!!!
بابا یه یه کدی ، یه چیزی قرار بدین داخل تاپیک . بدونید این کدها فردا به دردتون میخوره ها . دوستان عزیز حتما لازم نیست کدی بنویسید که بره نام پدر جده سازنده هاردیسک سیستم طرف رو در بیاره . یه نکته ساده هم کافیه . یه نکته که بشه از داخل کد شما اونو فهمید . 
خوب در هر صورت یه اسنیپت دیگه آماده کردم . امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره . 
این کد پلت فرم شما رو مشخص میکنه . 
کلمه کلیدی : PLTFRM
ورژن :   2005

----------


## Netsky

سلام . 
بعد از چند هفته دوباره اومدم . دستتون درد نکنه با این همکاریتون .......................
ولش کن . ما که هرچی میگیم رو هیچ کس اثری نداره . 
خب یه کد اسنیپت دیگه براتون آماده کردم . ( با تشکر از کاربر عزیز mostafaaa ) 
این کد اسنیپت نام کارخانه سازنده CPU رو براتون پیدا میکنه . 
کلمه کلیدی : fctcpu
ورژن :  2008- 2005

----------


## Netsky

کد اسنیپت پیدا کردن شماره سریال CPU . ( برای ساختن قفل نرم افزاری خیلی بدرد میخوره ) 
کلمه کلیدی : srlcpu
ورژن : 2008 – 2005

----------


## Netsky

کد اسنیپت دریافت اطلاعات مربوط به بایوس .
کلمه کلیدی : biosinf
ورژن :  2008 – 2005

----------


## Hossis

1-قرار گرفتن فرم وسط صفحه نمايش
2008
centerwin

2-عکس گرفتن از صفحه نمايش
2008-2005
Capture
3-تشخيص عددي بودن متن تکست بوکس
2008-2005
Formatstr

4-تبديل رنگ معمولي به رنگ صفحات وب
2005-8
WBColor

5-دستور IIF
2008-5
iif
----------------------
من لم يشکر المخلوق، لم يشکر الخالق
کسي که از مخلوق سپاسگذاري نکند، از خالق تشکر نکرده است!.

----------


## Hossis

آيا شاخه وجود دارد يا نه؟
ميانبر dirEx
vb 2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام . بعد از یه مدت اومدم تا این تاپیک رو دوباره رونق بدم . 
فعلا این یکی رو دانلود کنید .
کار این اسنیپت اینه که خیلی راحت تاریخ میلادی رو به شمسی تبدیل میکنه . 
بدون کد نویسی زیاد .

----------


## Netsky

این یکی هم واسه تاریخ هجری قمریه .

----------


## Netsky

این اسنیپت نام درایو ویندوز ، محل پوشه Application Data و User Document رو برمیگردونه .

----------


## mehrdad hamid reza

ببخشید من چیز زیادی در مورد نوشتن این کدها نمیدونم ولی یک کد نوشتم میزارم نظر بدید

----------


## Hossis

اينم يه نخود تو آش اسنيپت ها
به کمک رجيستري،‌ برنامه شما در هنگام بالا آمدن ويندوز اجرا مي‌شه!
وي بي 2008
ميانبر = stup ( مخفف StartUp)

----------


## Hossis

عمل کشيدن و رها کردن اعضاي درخت TreeView
در اين کد، TV نام اختصاري کنترل TreeView هست
ميانبر:‌ tvdrg

----------


## Hossis

به دلیل نبود بازدید کننده و ارسال کننده در این تاپیک،‌ بقیه کدهای اسنیپتی که ساخته ام را در این صفحه قرار می دهم 
یک سر بزنید سود می برید

----------


## Netsky

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز .  با تشکر از همه کسانی که در این مدت همکاری خوبی در این تاپیک داشتن و اسنیپت هاشون رو به اشتراک گذاشتن .  مخصوصا دوست خوبم Hossis عزیز .  خب ، این بار هم یه کد دیگه نوشتم که تقدیم میکنم به دوستان عزیز .  با استفاده از این کد میتونید نام Recyle Bin ( یا همون سطل بازیافت ویندوز ) رو تغییر بدید .  البته دارم یه برنامه مینویسم که میتونید تعداد زیادی از آیتم ها رو تغییر نام بدید . هر وقت آماده شد تقدیم دوستای عزیزم میکنم .  کلمه کلیدی : RRB ورژن : 2005 – 2008

----------


## Hossis

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز . 
> 
> 
> با تشکر از همه کسانی که در این مدت همکاری خوبی در این تاپیک داشتن و اسنیپت هاشون رو به اشتراک گذاشتن . 
> 
> 
> مخصوصا دوست خوبم Hossis عزیز . 
> 
> 
> ...


 خیلی وقت بود ندیده بودمت
من هم یک کد دیگه می ذارم 
این کد ،‌شماره سطر و ستون در تکست باکس رو بر می گردونه
کلمه کلیدی یادم نیست

----------


## Netsky

سلام .  اینم یه کد دیگه .  با استفاده از این کد میتونید آیتم Search  ویندوز رو تغییر نام بدید .  کلمه کلیدی : RSI ورژن : 2005- 2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام .  تغییر نام آیتم Run بوسیله این اسنیپت انجام میشه .  کلمه کلیدی : RRI ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## ACorvinus

> خیلی وقت بود ندیده بودمت
> من هم یک کد دیگه می ذارم 
> این کد ،‌شماره سطر و ستون در تکست باکس رو بر می گردونه
> کلمه کلیدی یادم نیست


 
سلام دوست من .
واقعا خوب کار می کنی ولی بهتره مطالبت رو با ذکر منبع عرضه کنی .

امیدوارم منظورم رو فهمیده باشی .

----------


## alimanam

با عرض سلام به تمامی دوستان

این ابزار رو به تازگی نوشتم که به درد همین تاپیک هم میخوره امیدوارم که لذت ببرین .

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=179507

 یا علی

----------


## Hossis

اگه راست به چپ بود بهتر می شد 
من هم قبلا به فکر ساخت چنین برنامه ای افتاده بودم ولی وقتی نرم افزار شو از مایکروسافت دیدم ، دیگه دست به کار نشدم چون نیاز نبود ولی اگر هم درست می کردم به زیبائی کارشما نمی شد!
در جواب آقای  ACorvinus هم باید عرض کنم درسته که این کد ابتکار یک شخص دیگره ولی تبدیل آن به اسنیپت کار خودم بوده 
تازه من که به خاطر خودنمائی یا کسب شهرت این کار رو نکردم بلکه خواستم چند نفر دیگه هم از اون استفاده ببرند . چند خط کد که دیگه نیاز به حق تالیف و ذکر منبع نداره !!
از جناب NetSky هم به خاطر اشتباهی که شده بود عذر می خوام!

----------


## Dr.Bronx

برای نمایش Hisotry اینترنت اکسپلورر
تنها برنامه ای که کامل این کار رو انجام میده .
بی عیب و نقص.

----------


## Netsky

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز خودم .  بعد از یه مدت خودم باید دست به کار بشم و یه جونی به این تاپیک بدم . شما دوستان عزیز هم که کم لطفی میکنید .  خب حرف دیگه بسه ، بریم سراغ اسنیپت خودمون .  این اسنیپتی که واستون نوشتم توانایی این رو داره که یک آیکون رو فرمتون رسم کنه .  در کل نحوه کار با تابع Draw Icon رو بهتون یاد میده .  کلمه کلیدی : DI ورژن : 2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

این یکی هم کار با تابع Draw Line  هستش .  برای رسم خط .  کلمه کلیدی : DL ورژن : 2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت WindowState فرم باید برابر Maximized باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

اینم یه اسنیپت واسه کشیدن بیضی .  ( کار با تابع Draw Ellipse )  کلمه کلیدی : DE ورژن : 2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت بعدی که تقدیم میکنم واسه کشیدن چند ضلعی هستش .  ( کار با تابع Draw Polygon )  کلمه کلیدی : DP ورژن :  2005 – 2008  *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

کشیدن مربع هم با این اسنیپت انجام میشه . ( کار با تابع Draw Rectangle ) کلمه کلیدی : DR ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت نوشتن متن روی فرم .  ( کار با تابع Draw String )  کلمه کلیدی : DS ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Hossis

اگر کسی فرصت کند همه اسنیپت ها را ( اعم از اسنیپت های پیش فرض و اونهائی که ساخته شده ) در یک فایل یا یک پست همین جا لیست کرده و نام و میانبر و شرح عملکردشون رو بنویسد ،‌خیلی کار مفیدی هست
افسوس که فرصت کافی در اختیار نیست و گرنه خودم قصد همین کار رو داشتم و دارم.

----------


## Reza1607

سلام 
از آقای Hossis و NetSky تشکر می کنم
من هم یک snippetedtior فکر کنم از سایت مایکروسافت بود گرفتم حالا لینکشو براتون میزارم
http://dc166.4shared.com/download/16...tEditor_21.zip
چیز خوبی حتما بگیریدش

----------


## Netsky

سلام . امیدوارم از اسنیپت های قبلی استفاده کرده باشین و خوشتون اومده باشه .  خب یه چندتایی رو هم امروز واستون آماده کردم .  این اسنیپت واسه رسم کردن یک مربع که داخلش با رنگ پرشده .  *( کار با تابع* *Fill Rectangle** )* کلمه کلیدی : FR ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

خب اینم اسنیپت بعدی . واسه رسم کردن بیضی یا دایره توپر .  *( کار با تابع* *Fill Ellipse** )* کلمه کلیدی : FE ورژن :  2005 – 2008  *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

این اسنیپت هم واسه رسم کردن یه جور مثلث که ضلع پایینیش هلال شده .  *( کار با تابع* *Draw Pie** )* کلمه کلیدی : DPie ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت بعدی که تقدیم میشه ، واسه کشیدن یه منحنی به کار میره .  *( کار با تابع* *Draw Curve** )*  کلمه کلیدی : DC ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

بابا دمتون گرم . همکاری که نمی کنین ، حداقل یه تشکر بکنین که آدم خستگی نوشتن این همه اسنیپت از تنش در بیاد .  ( البته تشکر هم نکنین من بازم به کارم ادامه میدم . چون شما عزیزان ارزشتون خیلی بیشتر از این حرفاست . ) خب ، این یکی هم واسه کشیدن یه منحنی بسته به کار میره .  *( کار با تابع* *Draw Closed Curve** )* کلمه کلیدی : DCC ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

کشیدن خطوط شکسته هم با این اسنیپت انجام میشه .  *( کار با تابع* *Draw Lines** )*  کلمه کلیدی : DLS ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

خب دیگه واسه یکی دو هفته واستون اسنیپت گذاشتم . شاید تا چند روز دیگه نتونم اسنیپت جدید بزارم . البته اگه خدا قسمت کرد  میزارم .  این یکی رو هم بگیرید و منتظر بعدیاش هم باشید .  خب این اسنیپت یک چند ضلعی توپر واستون رسم میکنه .  *( کار با تابع* *Fill Polygon** )*  کلمه کلیدی : FP ورژن :  2005 – 2008 *نکته : خاصیت* *WindowState** فرم باید برابر* *Maximized** باشد .*

----------


## Netsky

سلام . 
یک اسنیپت دیگه . با این اسنیپت میتونید یه متن رو به صورت عمودی روی فرم چاپ کنید .
کلمه کلیدی : DVT 
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام .
یه اسنیپت فوق العاده واستون دارم .  :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!: 
با این اسنیپت میتونید داریوهای USB کامپیوترتون رو بدست بیارین . 
حتما از این اسنیپت استفاده کنید . 
کلمه کلیدی : GUSBD
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام به همه دوستای خوب خودم . دوستایی که اصلا همکاری نمیکنند . باشه ، عیبی نداره . ولی من تا اونجایی که بتونم کد اسنیپت میزارم تا شما دوستای عزیز استفاده کنید .  خب اسنیپت بعدی در مورد چرخوندن یه عکس هستش . چه جوری ؟؟؟ کد اسنیپت رو دانلود کنید همه چی رو متوجه میشید .  کلمه کلیدی : RTIMG ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## masih_enter

سلام 
آاقا دستت درد نکنه . خیلی چیزای خوبی یاد گرفتم از کد هات . ( هرچند دیگران همکاری نمیکنند .)
میخوام بدونم کدی تو دستت داری که بشه باهاش یک کانکشن اینترنت رو کانکت کرد و بعدش یک کانکشن دیگه رو دیسکانکت کنه ؟  و این که بفهمیم کانکشن X الان وضعیتش چطوریه .

اگر از همین کد های اسنیپ بزاری ممنون میشم چون خیلی یادگیریش آسونه .

----------


## Netsky

سلام به همگی . 
اینم یه اسنیپت دیگه . لیست باکس ران تایم . 
کلمه کلیدی : LBRT
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

اسنیپت بعدی که واستون میزارم ساخت یه PictureBox ران تایمه . 
اون قسمتی که در کد آدرس عکس نوشته شده ، آدرس عکس خودتون رو جایگزین کنید . 
کلمه کلیدی : PICBOXRT
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز .
یه کد اسنیپت دیگه نوشتم که تقدیم میکنم . 
با این کد اسنیپت میتونید درایو انتقال اطلاعات به درایوهای USB رو غیر ممکن کنید .
کلمه کلیدی : LCUSB 
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

این کد اسنیپت هم واسه غیر فعال کردن قفل USB که با کد قبلی ایجاد شده بود ، استفاده میشه . 
کلمه کلیدی : UNLCUSB 
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام سلام سلام . 
دوباره دارم میرم تو تریپ سخت افزار و این بار CPU . 
خب چندتا کد اسنیپت دیگه آماده کردم که تقدیم همه بزرگواران میشه .
با این کد اولی میتونید بفهمید که معماری CPU تون چیه . 
x86  -  MIPS  -  Alpha  -  Intel Itanuim Processor  -  PowePC  -  x64 
کلمه کلیدی : CPUARCHIT
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

خب . کد بعدی که واستون نوشتم مشخص میکنه که سیستمی که برنامه داره روش اجرا میشه چند بیتی هستش . 32 یا 64 .
کلمه کلیدی : CPUBIT
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

اینم یه کد اسنیپت عالی دیگه . 
با این یکی میتونید وضعیت CPU رو دریافت کنید . 
وضعیت ها از این قبیلند : 
- *Unknow* : شناخته نشده . 2- *CPU Enabled* : سی پی یو فعال است .  3- *CPU Disabled By User Via BIOS Setup*: سی پی یو بوسیله کاربر از طریق بایوس غیر فعال شده است .  4- *CPU Disabled By BIOS (POST Error)*: سی پی یو بوسیله بایوس غیر فعال شده است ( خطای روال POST ) . 5 - *CPU Is Idle* : سی پی یو در حالت بیکاری است .  6 - *Reserved* : رزرو شده .  *Other*7 - : دیگر حالات 

کلمه کلیدی : CPUSTU
ورژن : 2005 - 2008

----------


## Netsky

سلام .
واقعا دستتون درد نکنه . اگه خودم و بعضی از دوستان مثل Hossis جان نباشن ، این تاپیک به طور کل میخابه . مگه نوشتن یه کد اسنیپت چقدر طول میکشه ؟؟؟
در هر صورت ما که هر چی میگیم فایده ای نداره . ولی من آدمی نیستم که نا امید بشم . تا اون جایی که بتونم کد اسنیپت واسه شما دوستای خوبم مینویسم . 
خب چندتا کد اسنیپت دیگه نوشتم که منتظر این هستن که شما دوستای عزیز دانلودشون کنین و در برنامه نویسی بهتون کمک کنن.
این بار در مورد کار با فایل صوتی هستش . 
کد اول : با این کد میتونید خیلی راحت یه فایل از نوع WAV رو در برنامتون اجرا کنید . توجه کنید این کد اسنیپت با اسنیپت قبلی که با همین مضمون ارائه شده بود فرق داره . ( استفاده از فضای نام System.Media (
فقط یه نکته میمونه که باید بگم . در این پست و 3 پست بعدی ، هر جا این آدرس رو دیدید ( C:\Your_File.wav ) آدرس فایل خودتون رو جایگزین کنید . 

کلمه کلیدی : SUNDPLY
ورژن : All

----------


## Netsky

کد دوم : با این کد میتونید موزیکی رو که با کد اسنیپت قبلی اجرا کرده بودید ، متوقف کنید . 
کلمه کلیدی : SUNDSTP
ورژن : All

----------


## Netsky

کد سوم : بوسیله این کد میتونید فایل موزیکتون رو به صورت پشت سر هم تکرار کنید . مثل خاصیت Repeat در برنامه Media Player .
کلمه کلیدی : SUND_PLY_LOOP
ورژن : All

----------


## Netsky

کد چهارم : این کد هم میتونه فایل مویک شما رو قبل از بارگذاری فرم اجرا کنه و وقتی موزیک تمام شد ، فرم ظاهر بشه . بنابراین میتونید خیلی راحت یه موزیک کوتاه رو به عنوان موزیک خوش آمدگویی قرار بدید . 
کلمه کلیدی : SUND_PLY_SYNC
ورژن : All

----------


## Netsky

بازم سلام . 
خب مثل اینکه فقط خودم باید کد اسنیپت بزارم و دوستان تمایلی به همکاری ندارن . باشه اشکالی نداره .
خب ، این دفعه یه کد اسنیپت واستون نوشتم که کارتون رو خیلی راه میدازه . 
مثلا شما میخاید نام تمامی فایل های داخل یه فولدر رو بدست بیارید . باید با کلی مکافات و تعریف حلقه و از اینجور چیزا کارتون رو انجام بدید . اما با استفاده از این کد اسنیپت دیگه نیاز به کار اضافی ندارید . وقتی کلمه کلیدی کد اسنیپت رو تعریف کردید و دکمه TAB رو زدید ، یه تابع در برنامه شما تعریف میشه . حالا در هرجای برنامتون که خواستید میتونید این تابع رو فراخوانی کنید و از اون استفاده لازم رو ببرید . این تابع فقط یه پارامتر میگیره . اونم آدرس فولدر منظور شماست . مثل کد زیر میتونید از این تابع استفاده کنید :

Get_Files("C:\Windows")
وقتی که تابع رو اجرا کنید ، یه ListBox به صورت Runtime ( در زمان اجرا ) ساخته میشه و نام فایل ها در اون قرار میگیره . 

البته یه روال کنترلی هم در برنامه بکار گرفته شده . این روال کنترلی از وجود فولدر مورد نظر اطمینان حاصل میکنه . اگه فولدر وجود نداشت از تابع خارج میشه . 

کلمه کلیدی : GTFIL

----------


## alimanam

با سلام

ورژن 2 نرم افزار Manam Snippet Maker رو میتونین از لینک زیر دانلود کنین من رو از پیشنهادات سازنده خودتون بی نصیب نزارین ( خواهشاً ! )



دانلود نرم افزار Manam Snippet Maker

----------


## Reza1607

سلام
کسی کد رنگی کردن دستورات کلیدی رو داره یا نه؟
تو سایت یک چیزی گیرآوردم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ode#post722065

ولی نتونستم نتونستم بازش کنم

خواهشان این یکی رو هم پاک نکنید آخه هر چقدر گشتم پیدا نکرم و چند باری همچین تاپیک داده بودم ولی بخاطر درخواست کد و عنوان نامناسب پاک کردند :افسرده:

----------


## maryamjooni

ali bod moteshakeram

----------


## salmanbnd

> این اسنیپت هم برای فهمیدن وضعیت کلید Caps Lock هستش . ( روشن یا خاموش بودن ) 
> کلمه کلیدی : CLS
> ورژن : 2005
> download


آقا فوق العاده است این ویژگی VB.NET    !!!!!
دستت درد نکنه!
شما سال 87 بلد بودید من تازه یاد گرفتم :گریه:

----------


## Netsky

ســــــلام ... 
خب ، با این کد اسنیپت میتونید خصوصیات کنترل هایی که داخل فرمتون دارید رو به صورت دسته جمعی تغییر بدید . مثلا من در این مثال خواستم که خاصیت Text کنترل TextBox رو تغییر بدم . فرض کنید 20 تا TextBox روی فرمم دارم . حالا میخام هر متنی رو که توی 20 تا TextBox هست رو پاک کنم . حالا شاید این سوال در ذهن شما پیش بیاد و بگید که این یارو ( یعنی بنده ) چقدر بی مغزه ؟؟ این کار رو که میشه با متد Clear هر تکست باکس انجام داد . این حرف شما در مواقعی درسته که تعداد TextBox ها کم باشه مثلا در حد 4 الی 5 تا . ولی در برنامه ای که مثلا 20 تا TextBox داشته باشه دیگه نمیشه به اینصورت عمل کرد . پس باید یه راه حل دیگه پیدا کنیم . کد اسنیپت زیر هر چی TextBox توی برنامه هست رو میگیره و خاصیتی رو که شما براش تعریف میکنید تغییر میده . 
کلمه کلیدی :  CPOC
ورژن : تمامی ورژن ها
موفق باشید ...........

----------


## mortezagt

خسته نباشيد دستتون درد نكنه 
اگر خدا بهم قوت بده و در مورد نوشتن اين كدها منو راهنمايي كنه من هم براي پيشرفت اين تاپيك كمك ميكنم

----------


## Hossis

با اين کد مي تونيد چهار عمل اصلي بانک اطلاعات رو با استفاده ا زoledbConnection انجام بديد 
منظور از چهار عمل اصلي يعني فراخواني،‌ اضافه ،‌ حذف و آپديت 
توجه داشته باشيد که در متد فراخاني ، اطلاعات رو بر حسب جدول،‌فيلد وشرطي که وارد مي کنيد به يک ديتا گريد به نام DG ميريزد و شما بايد با کدنويسي اطلاعات ديتاگريئد رو در جاهاي ديگر استفاده کنيد.
فايل اول شامل فرامين عمومي بوده و شما مي تونيد در داخل روالهاي ديگر اونو فراخواني کنيد و نيازي به تغيير اون نيست
فايل دوم رو بايد بر حسب نياز خودتون تغيير بديد (در حين کد نويسي البته)
رمز فايل اول :‌ SQL
رمز فايل دوم : dgOpen
با وي بي 2008

----------


## nekooee

سلام دوستان. 
snippets رو که import کردیم از کجا باید پاکش کنیم؟

----------


## nekooee

فهمیدم باید بریم خودمون دستی از این مسیر پاکش کنیم:
C:\Users\user\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Code Snippets\Visual Basic\My Code Snippets

و اما حالا بگید برای 2010 چجوری از این snippest برای برداشتن close استفاده کنم؟ و کدش رو به چه شکل و کجا باید قرار بدم؟  آموزش پست اول رو من سر در نیاوردم چون برای یک snippets دیگه بود و کد هر کدوم با دیگری قاعدتا هم نوشتنش هم مکانش فرق داره!

----------


## Hossis

> فهمیدم باید بریم خودمون دستی این مسیر:
> C:\Users\user\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Code Snippets\Visual Basic\My Code Snippets


یک نکته جالب اینه که 
من پوشه اسناد رو به درایو E منتقل کردم لذا با تعویض ویندوز حذف نمیشه 
در نتیجه، هر وقت که ویژوال استدیو رو بعد از نصب ویندوز جدید نصب می کنم، نیازی به وارد کردن اسنیپت ها و تنظیم مجدد و بک آپ گیری از اونها نیست.

----------

